# Not so happy



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I booked my car with chevy dealer to replace gearbox under warranty as it was cranking too much while shifting into 2nd gear and that was last Monday i.e. 22nd July

I have been ringing them ever since to find out when will my car be ready to collect and today I have been told that I have to wait for at least another 7 days as they are waiting for gearbox to arrive :angry:

I don't understand what sort of dealership is this that don't keep parts in stock and I don't know where do they need to order it from which takes 7 days to arrive. I asked them if I can collect my car as its already with them for 5 days and nothing has been done and once they receive gearbox I will drop it off for replacement and to my surprise I was told that car is not drivable as they have already removed old gearbox from it :question:

so annoyed right now with level of service I am getting from such crapy company and I swear this will be my first and last car from Chevrolet ever

rant over!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a case of a crappy dealership. Your dealership should have been able to return the car to you (reassembled but unrepaired) while they ordered the needed parts. When the parts were all in then they should be contacting you to bring your car back in for the actual repair. Yes, this is two trips, but you at least have your car while the dealership is getting the parts.

I have had dealerships do just this for me in the past. The only time my GMs (Pontiac and Chevy) have been in for more than one day is when the dealership got the parts too late in the day to complete the job. I have always been "compensated" in the form of a dealership loaner or paid rental, even when I have been out of warranty. When you get your car back, find another Chevy dealership that has better customer service.

Jackie, can you post the UK customer service number for Devilz? He obviously doesn't have it as his owner's manual is at the dealership. Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Devilz,

One of our other moderators checked with a friend of his who does transmission work. He said that the transmission would need to be torn down to find the faulty part and then the new parts ordered, which is why they can't just reassemble your Cruze and return it to you while they wait for the parts. Depending on GM's backlog for parts to the UK, this can take some time to ship and then you have the transit time. This is a heavy part so it will most likely ship ground/sea freight. It sounds like your dealership is waiting for a part delivery. Did they at least get you into a loaner while they wait for the part and are they keeping you updated on the status of your Cruze?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm just putting my comment out there but they don't have replacement parts for the transmission. They replace the whole thing. Chevrolet told me this. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I'm just putting my comment out there but they don't have replacement parts for the transmission. They replace the whole thing. Chevrolet told me this.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok that's why at least from what I can remember these transmission are used in some of Opels Astras models. But please correct me with actual facts if i am wrong.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Devilz,
> 
> One of our other moderators checked with a friend of his who does transmission work. He said that the transmission would need to be torn down to find the faulty part and then the new parts ordered, which is why they can't just reassemble your Cruze and return it to you while they wait for the parts. Depending on GM's backlog for parts to the UK, this can take some time to ship and then you have the transit time. This is a heavy part so it will most likely ship ground/sea freight. It sounds like your dealership is waiting for a part delivery. Did they at least get you into a loaner while they wait for the part and are they keeping you updated on the status of your Cruze?


they are going to change complete transmission not faulty part only

I guess I need to go in there and ask for loaner as they should have told me that it can take this long to get replacement


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Devilz said:


> they are going to change complete transmission not faulty part only
> 
> I guess I need to go in there and ask for loaner as they should have told me that it can take this long to get replacement


Especially if this is under warranty. Even if not a good dealership will cover the cost of a loaner/rental for you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by obermdThis is a case of a crappy dealership. Your dealership should have been able to return the car to you (reassembled but unrepaired) while they ordered the needed parts. When the parts were all in then they should be contacting you to bring your car back in for the actual repair. Yes, this is two trips, but you at least have your car while the dealership is getting the parts.
> 
> I have had dealerships do just this for me in the past. The only time my GMs (Pontiac and Chevy) have been in for more than one day is when the dealership got the parts too late in the day to complete the job. I have always been "compensated" in the form of a dealership loaner or paid rental, even when I have been out of warranty. When you get your car back, find another Chevy dealership that has better customer service.
> 
> Jackie, can you post the UK customer service number for Devilz? He obviously doesn't have it as his owner's manual is at the dealership. Thanks.


Hi there,

I am assisting Jackie while she is out of the office. Here is the number to GM UK Customer Service. I've also provided a link to their website below. Let us know if there's anything else you need!

Tel:01144-8450-902044

http://www.chevrolet.co.uk/contact/

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

H3lLLON3ARTH.....I was also told by a GM tech from my selling dealer that there is a Mexican made clutch plate in the manual transmissions. Im not totally set on that statement....but I have heard a lot of cruze owners for the 2011 manual transmissions have had some slipping problems and it not wanting to shift easy in the colder temps. This is just what I heard...Don't hold me against it lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ok that's why at least from what I can remember these transmission are used in some of Opels Astras models. But please correct me with actual facts if i am wrong.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


No I think your right dude. I even think a similar transmission like the ones in the cruze was installed in the Vauxhall cars. I might be mistaken but I heard the Vauxhalls had some issues too.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Got my car back today from stealers after complete gearbox changed. No more cranking while shifting from 3rd to 2nd but over all gears are not smooth the way they should be. or may be they are meant to be like this in chevy's


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> Got my car back today from stealers after complete gearbox changed. No more cranking while shifting from 3rd to 2nd but over all gears are not smooth the way they should be. or may be they are meant to be like this in chevy's


Try a different fluid that seems to help if they're using the same fluid has what's in the U.S models.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I can find out but need to know which fluid is used in US first, can you help?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...GING/local_assets/downloads/t/BOT_402_TDS.pdf

Castrol BOT 0402 Transmission Fluid (GM Part No. 88862472,
in
Canada 88862473


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...GING/local_assets/downloads/t/BOT_402_TDS.pdf
> 
> Castrol BOT 0402 Transmission Fluid (GM Part No. 88862472, in Canada 88862473


Not available here in UK, any other recommendation


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> Not available here in UK, any other recommendation


That's the factory fill fluid here in the U.S I am running Royal Purple Max Gear 75-90. But more people are running Amsoil Syncromesh 75-90.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Stealers here in Uk sell the one with their own name.

Part #: V0093165290 

whats your take on Castrol Syntrans 75w-90??


----------

